# eclipse problem beim öffnen einer datei absturz



## britt33 (24. Jun 2007)

hier ein screenshot vom fehler...



grüße


----------



## britt33 (24. Jun 2007)

neuinstallation hat auch nicht geholfen!  :cry:


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2007)

Mehr Informationen.
Um welche Datei handelt es sich?
Was steht in den logs?


----------



## britt33 (24. Jun 2007)

!SESSION 2007-04-06 13:45:36.527 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.5.0_09
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2007-04-06 13:46:21.121
!MESSAGE Unable to create editor ID org.eclipse.jdt.ui.ClassFileEditor: The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input.
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input.
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.ClassFileEditor.doSetInput(ClassFileEditor.java:605)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor$17.run(AbstractTextEditor.java:2396)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.runInCurrentThread(ModalContext.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.run(ModalContext.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow$1.run(ApplicationWindow.java:763)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow.run(ApplicationWindow.java:760)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.run(WorkbenchWindow.java:2283)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.internalInit(AbstractTextEditor.java:2414)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.init(AbstractTextEditor.java:2441)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.createSite(EditorManager.java:840)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:583)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:372)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:566)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.getEditor(EditorReference.java:214)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditorBatched(WorkbenchPage.java:2595)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2528)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.access$10(WorkbenchPage.java:2520)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$9.run(WorkbenchPage.java:2505)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2500)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2477)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.editors.text.OpenExternalFileAction.run(OpenExternalFileAction.java:132)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.editors.text.OpenExternalFileAction.run(OpenExternalFileAction.java:100)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PluginAction.runWithEvent(PluginAction.java:254)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WWinPluginAction.runWithEvent(WWinPluginAction.java:229)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.handleWidgetSelection(ActionContributionItem.java:539)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.access$2(ActionContributionItem.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem$5.handleEvent(ActionContributionItem.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:928)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3348)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2968)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1914)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1878)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jdt.ui 4 996 2007-04-06 13:46:21.132
!MESSAGE The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input.
!SESSION 2007-04-06 14:27:52.674 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.5.0_09
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2007-04-06 14:29:51.755
!MESSAGE Unable to create editor ID org.eclipse.jdt.ui.ClassFileEditor: The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input.
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input.
	at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.ui.javaeditor.ClassFileEditor.doSetInput(ClassFileEditor.java:605)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor$17.run(AbstractTextEditor.java:2396)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.runInCurrentThread(ModalContext.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.run(ModalContext.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow$1.run(ApplicationWindow.java:763)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.ApplicationWindow.run(ApplicationWindow.java:760)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.run(WorkbenchWindow.java:2283)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.internalInit(AbstractTextEditor.java:2414)
	at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.AbstractTextEditor.init(AbstractTextEditor.java:2441)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorManager.createSite(EditorManager.java:840)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPartHelper(EditorReference.java:583)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.createPart(EditorReference.java:372)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference.getPart(WorkbenchPartReference.java:566)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.EditorReference.getEditor(EditorReference.java:214)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditorBatched(WorkbenchPage.java:2595)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.busyOpenEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2528)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.access$10(WorkbenchPage.java:2520)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage$9.run(WorkbenchPage.java:2505)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2500)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPage.openEditor(WorkbenchPage.java:2477)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.editors.text.OpenExternalFileAction.run(OpenExternalFileAction.java:132)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.editors.text.OpenExternalFileAction.run(OpenExternalFileAction.java:100)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PluginAction.runWithEvent(PluginAction.java:254)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WWinPluginAction.runWithEvent(WWinPluginAction.java:229)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.handleWidgetSelection(ActionContributionItem.java:539)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem.access$2(ActionContributionItem.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.jface.action.ActionContributionItem$5.handleEvent(ActionContributionItem.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:928)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3348)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2968)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1914)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1878)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jdt.ui 4 996 2007-04-06 14:29:51.755
!MESSAGE The Class File Viewer cannot handle the given input.
!SESSION 2007-05-11 12:30:57.796 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.5.0_09
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.ide 4 4 2007-05-11 15:17:35.402
!MESSAGE Problems saving workspace

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.ide 2 1 2007-05-11 15:17:35.412
!MESSAGE Problems occurred while trying to save the state of the workbench.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.resources 2 234 2007-05-11 15:17:35.412
!MESSAGE The project description file (.project) for Informatik_1 was missing.  This file contains important information about the project.  A new project description file has been created, but some information about the project may have been lost.
!SESSION 2007-05-19 13:39:58.120 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.5.0_09
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.resources 4 567 2007-05-19 13:40:06.813
!MESSAGE Workspace restored, but some problems occurred.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.core.resources 4 567 2007-05-19 13:40:06.813
!MESSAGE The project description file (.project) for Informatik_1 is missing.  This file contains important information about the project.  The project will not function properly until this file is restored.
!SESSION 2007-06-24 12:04:05.049 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.5.0_09
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 2 2007-06-24 12:04:15.233
!MESSAGE Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.ui.workbench".
!STACK 0
java.lang.ClassFormatError: Unknown constant tag 47 in class file org/eclipse/ui/internal/WorkbenchPage
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:498)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:468)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:410)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:334)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:347)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.newWorkbenchWindow(Workbench.java:1336)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.doRestoreState(Workbench.java:2834)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$14(Workbench.java:2805)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$19.run(Workbench.java:1681)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runStartupWithProgress(Workbench.java:1421)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1679)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$12(Workbench.java:1650)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$17.run(Workbench.java:1529)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1473)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.restoreState(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1085)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1847)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:419)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2007)

Hört sich nach einer kaputten Datei an.


----------



## britt33 (24. Jun 2007)

ja nur mein eclipse startet gar nicht mehr....und ich hab nix an den daten im workspace verändert...ich wollte es nur wie immer starten und dann hats booooooom gemacht  :shock:


----------



## britt33 (24. Jun 2007)

hab meinen workspace gelöscht und nun geht es...aber is ärgerlich weil ich ja echt nix in meinen programmen verändert habe...jetzt muss ich alle einzeln importieren...


----------

